# Looking for 2 new rods.



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I really need some imput on this. I already have to 2 cat rods. 6500C3's, one with a 7' Ugly stick and another with a 6'8" South Bend Tony Rizzo Musky Stick.

In all honestly, they arn't that great with the exception of the reels. The Ugly stick is awsome for carp fishing. Since I actually use my cat rods for carp fishing also. The South Bend rod is about as stiff as a steel pole and I HATE it.

So I'm going to get 2 more rigs next week from BPS. The reason being that my girlfriend and my friends don't have the correct rigs to fish for flatheads. Since I'm not big on fishing alone, I figured I'de add them to my ever growing collection of fishing equipment. This way my friends can fish with me and not have the correct rods/reels. I'm already sold on the 6500's, so there is no changing my mind there. But what brand of rod would you buy for catfishing? I'de like to keep them 8' foot or under and under 75 dollars a peice. Name your favorite rod you use. Which ever rods get the most positive feed back get my sale. Also, I'm not apposed to having them mailed to me, but I'de rather just be able to run over to Bass Pro and pick them up.

Thanks!

Here's a photo of my cat rods... as you can see they really attract the cats! Sorry couldn't help my self 









But seriously... I need some help


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

rated for 3/4 - 8 oz
30-60 lb line
7' MH one piece
Bass Pro price: $55.95

I have 4 of these rods and they are simply awesome! Tapered tip has lots of action but the base is heavy and stiff. These rods are designed for live bait presentations and make great flathead rigs ... you will NOT be disappointed...


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have five quantum big cats for flathead fishing and really like them..I think the bass pro cat maxx rods are about the same..I would go with medium heavy action.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BPS has the CatMaxx rods on sale right now. I have a number of CatMaxx and Big Cat rods. For me, I much prefer the CatMaxx's. The quality is equal, (though the CatMaxx's have one more eye), but the Big Cat's don't fit me as well. Plus,they're an excellent value, being only $30 on sale.
Like Jack suggested, go with the medium or medium heavy. Mine are mostly all heavy's, but they're actually heavier than I think they need to be.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I also have 2 catmaxx rods. I have not used the newest one yet. the other one is heavy action and was a bit much most of the time. I am sure the MH I got over the winter will be great though. For the price, I don't think can beat beat!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

check my thread in the marketplace forum - I have 4 cat rods for sale.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll check it out, keep it coming guys I'm still shoppin'!

I checked those out Roger, I'm looking for Casting rods, not spinning rods. Thanks though!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I would say for the price that the Cat Maxx are tough to beat. I am looking at the spinning models in those 9'-11'. I fish flatties with a Berkley E-cat and a Quantum Big Cat rods. Both are very stout one has an Abu reel and the other in a Quantum Iron 430. I like the Big Cat rods but if your looking for medium heavy I would go with the Cat Maxx.

Jake


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hghghghghghghghghh


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I tell y a rod I;ve been extremely happy w/ so far for $20, yes $20. The new Abu Garcia brute rods. I have an Abu 6000 on it its rated 15-30 lb & I think 1-4 oz weight.

But I'm also a huge Big Cat rod for $40. you cant beat them.


----------



## Shiney (Jun 9, 2004)

Check out Eagle claw Granger Ocean II 
http://www.eagleclawclassic.com/rods11.html
All I use for flathead they are very durable and reasonably priced
30 to 35 bucks. 
Good Luck


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep them coming guys. I appciate all the info. 

I thought Berkley discontinued their line of rods?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The E-cats are no longer made, and very tough to come by. I hear good things about Jim Moyers new rods, but haven't used one myself. I think they're around $60.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman,

I own the Berkley E-cats that Moyer developed years ago, I really like those rods I just keep replacing the rod eyes when they go bad, the old style Big Cat rods are almost clones of the E-cats but the tip is a little bit faster, Lynn uses Ugly sticks and I really like those rods also, if they just made them with a cork handle instead of EVA, I also have heard like M Magis that Moyers new rods are awesome. Another rod that I was real impressed with was the Cabela's Whoopin Sticks, but some low life busted into Travis's vehicle and never got to really try the rod out. Different people like different rods, I know I have my favorites as does everybody else, good luck on a rod choice as there are so many to choose from.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Just love them Quantam Big Cats. I do agree on the heavy being too much in the cat maxxs and the big cats. I like the medium heavy but I am sold on the QBC's

Larry


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Got my new rigs, I'll post them soon.


----------

